# west fork armory



## mustangeric

hey guys i placed an order from west fork on a preorder for pmags somewhere around dec 20th. Has anyone one else heard anything or gotten there pmags from them? it was said then 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

I have orders in with them in the #190-#225 range. Last email I got said that the Gen 2 mags were in, but that my orders were being held for the Gen 3 mags to come in (I had ordered both). This was also about the week of 12/20. I suspect they are at the SHOT show, so I'm not sure if there is anyone there to ship orders out this week.


----------



## mustangeric

im order 270 can you tell me the difference between gen 2 and 3


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

Not really. I just ordered a bunch of all different ones. 

I think per the magpul website, the difference is in the quality of the polycarbonate used, and some minor manufacturing deals. Didn't seem like anything major. The Gen 3's were $1 more expensive than the Gen 2's, so I ordered both.


----------



## Navi

I'm 237, nothing yet. Card was charged on the 10th so I'm thinking I'll see something soon. I'm in no hurry, as long as they show up eventually I'm happy. Ill gladly do more business with them since they aren't raping people for high demand products!

As mentioned with the shotshow ongoing and the current blitz I can only imagine the headache they are dealing with.


----------



## TranTheMan

mustangeric said:


> im order 270 can you tell me the difference between gen 2 and 3


Google says:

For the better part of the last decade, MagPul Industries has redefined how we think of polymer magazines for the AR15 platform. Their PMAG has set a new standard for reliability and durability, and in many ways surpasses the aluminum GI magazine.
Recently, MagPul announced they will be releasing their latest GEN M3 PMAG. According to MagPul, the GEN M3 PMAG features the following improvements:


Improved materials and geometry resulting in strength improvements in all areas
Improved polymer material allows for narrower body. Drops free in a wider variety of platforms without sacrificing strength
Enhanced overinsertion stops in front and rear of the magazine, compatible with a wide variety of weapon platforms
Improved follower design to enhance reliability
Texture on front and rear spine of magazine
Upgraded bolt catch and magazine catch notch for improved strength and compatibility with FN SCAR 16
Slim base plate
Dot matrix pattern for magazine marking
 I'm looking forward to grabbing a few of these for testing, though my existing PMAGs and GI magazines work well enough that I can't see myself replacing what I already have. But if the GEN M3 PMAG is everything MagPul says it is, I can see myself grabbing a couple dozen to add to the pile.

http://modernserviceweapons.com/?p=687


----------



## 01 Aggie

I'm 284...nothin yet, but was told on the 7th I was at top I list and they were starting to come in so hopefully soon!


----------



## mustangeric

anyone heard anything more from west fork?


----------



## TranTheMan

nada, but my order is way, way down on the totem pole.


----------



## mustangeric

TranTheMan said:


> nada, but my order is way, way down on the totem pole.


whats your order #?


----------



## TranTheMan

1196 or something like that! sad2sm


----------



## mustangeric

TranTheMan said:


> 1196 or something like that! sad2sm


ouch are you sure its not 0196? i ordered on dec 20th


----------



## TranTheMan

mustangeric said:


> ouch are you sure its not 0196? i ordered on dec 20th


Unfortunately that is the correct order number. Per the confirmation from WF Armory " ... your order#xxxx are currently out of stock. This may cause a slight delay in delivery ..."

Perhaps I would get it by the end of this POTUS term, so I am not holding my breath.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

mustangeric said:


> ouch are you sure its not 0196? i ordered on dec 20th


Funny that particular order came up. I happen to have order #0196, and my card was charged on 12/20, but is still showing as a 'partial backorder'. When I communicated with the owner, Michael, he told me that I was at the top of the list, they had some Gen 2 mags in to fill my order, but he was still waiting on the Gen 3 mags. He went on to say that they are getting shipments in daily. It's been 36 days since my payment was accepted, so I sent him a follow up email just now to inqure about the status. I realize that the demand is crazy right now so I'm trying to be reasonable, but am also anxious to get them in (as I'm sure we all are). I ordered 7 mags only I think.

Also have an order in the #0220's that hasn't been charged yet, so I'd guess they are in the upper hundred's in order numbers. There are a LOT of folks trying to get mags right now. I wish MagPul had anticipated this and had a big ole warehouse full of them. Maybe next time...


----------



## glenbo

Mine is #1096, still shows some on back order. Credit card hasn't been charged yet either.


----------



## glenbo

Mistake, I'm 1039.


----------



## rmiller4292

As of about two weeks ago, Magpul was over a million magazines behind in production..I wouldn't hold my breath waiting on them..it's going to be a while.


----------



## 1976Bronc

Im following this thread too guys, thanks for the info. Im order num 492 placed on Dec 22. My card has not been charged yet so im sure I have more time to wait. I dont mind as long they come in eventually.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

Got an email this morning that my order (0196) has shipped and I got tracking info. Thanks west fork!!

Will update when it arrives.


----------



## mustangeric

well hopefully all the orders between you and mine(270) weren't super greedy and i will get some soon.


----------



## Navi

mustangeric said:


> well hopefully all the orders between you and mine(270) weren't super greedy and i will get some soon.


Sorry angelsm


----------



## mustangeric

Does that mean you ordered 50?


----------



## Navi

No, only 25....


But they cut it back to ten after I ordered 

Mine was basically a group order from everyone at work. They weren't real fond to find out the news two weeks after the order was placed and they were at the back of the line now having to place another order. Now I'm gonna wind up with a few more than I wanted but oh well.


----------



## mustangeric

Well you can pass the extras on to me if you wanted to be a real nice guy. I only ordered 2


----------



## dwycoff

Just received my order of 4 Pmags Gen3!


----------



## mustangeric

What was your order #?


----------



## Whodathunkit

Got this from them this morning (sorry if duplicated)


Greetings! 

We would first like to thank you for your patience with the current situation that is at hand. We wanted to send out a quick update for everyone on their orders to help ease any questions regarding orders. We want to assure you that we are working 24/7 to get all back-ordered inventories back in stock to fill all orders as fast as we possibly can. 


West Fork Armory LLC


Regarding Magpul PMAGS/EMAGS/308PMAGS

We are working with all of our distributors to get magazines in. We have been told that Magpul is working around the clock to produce as many magazines as possible. The only issue is that they are not a company we can go direct with and only a five (5) distributors carry Magpul. Every dealer in the US is trying to buy as many magazines to sell at inflated prices. The price of magazines HAVE NOT changed. We are not going to price gouge anyone who buys from our web site like some other dealers. With that being said, we have to instate a limit of ten (10) Magpul Magazines. This will allow more customers to receive magazines and limits all dealers and other people who are purchasing our non-gouged products for resale at inflated prices. If you would like to order more than ten (10), you can do so with a limit of ten (10) every five (5) days. Please keep in mind that orders with black colored magazine will most likely ship out first due to Magpul producing more magazines in that color.


Regarding West Fork Armory Built Rifles

We are in the building process. We are currently experiencing delays with receiving our Bolt Carrier Groups from the manufacturers. Once they start to come in rifles will be released. We are very sorry that there is an unexpected delay in getting them out but sometimes, things like this happen. We will get every rifle out as quickly as possible and no one will lose their West Fork Armory Rifle.

If you have ordered a rifle and a ban goes through, yes you will be refunded if you are unable to obtain what you have ordered.

Also, if you are found to be selling one of our rifles for profit and are not a Federally Licensed Firearms Dealer, your order WILL BE CANCELED.


Regarding Rifles not Manufactured by WFA

Most rifles are on an at least eight (8) month back-order from the manufacturers. We are working with them all to get rifles in before this wait time and once we hear from them, you will hear from us. Some Century Arms AK-47 orders will soon be cancelled due to their recent dealer price hikes which exceed even our old consumer prices. If this affects your order, you will be notified with options based on the new pricing and whether you want to cancel or not. 


Regarding Shipping

Since we are experiencing so many delays in shipping from our distributors and other manufacturers we are going to offer to split orders and ship what we currently have on hand to you now. There is still at the most a fifteen (15) business day turnaround time from card being charged to shipment due to the amount of orders we are receiving. Also, if you selected the "Free Shipping on $200 or more" offer and you DID NOT go over the $200 price point, you will be charged $8 for shipping. Same applies to orders that selected "Paracord Shipping" with items other than Paracord. 


New Class 3 Products we are carrying now:

Gemtech Suppressors, Tactical Solutions Suppressor, SRM Arms Short Barreled Shotguns, Silencerco Suppressors, AWC Suppressors. And of course we still carry Yankee Hill Machine, Tactical Innovations, Spikes Tactical and Advanced Armament Corp Suppressors. Most of these items are in route to us pending transfer from the manufacturers. Some already have serial numbers forwarded to us so we can start the Form-4 ATF paperwork as soon as you purchase online. 


Thank you for your patience and understanding in this stressful time. We are working hard get all orders filled. Your orders have not been canceled or changed unless you have been notified by us directly. Please do not call and leave several messages. If you call or email please allow EXTRA time for a response as we are over-inundated with calls and emails right now. We do not know what or if a Ban is going to happen. PLEASE CONTACT YOUR LOCAL AND STATE REPRESENTATIVES TO GIVE YOUR VOICE ON THE MATTER. 

Sincerely,

The Team at West Fork Armory


----------



## glenbo

I forgot about their email and emailed them last night about what numbers they are on. I got back a scathing email that offered to let me cancel without the 15% cancellation fee, so I took them up on their offer. Anyone after #1039 just got bumped up the line one place. You're welcome.


----------



## Whodathunkit

Hmmm,

Sounds like they are buckling under the stress. All these little mom-n-pop Internet companies need to come clean if they can't supply the demand, we all just assume that if they take orders, then they should be able to fill them.


----------



## Navi

I dont think its a matter of not being able to fill them, Its more of an issue of people thinking they ordered an item that is known to be over one million pieces backlogged through the manufacture and people thinking its going to show up fairly soon. I got it in pretty early and still havent gotten mine, Im not sweating it if I wanted them right now right now I would of paid the inflated price everyone else is paying instead of patiently waiting my turn for someone who decided not to gouge everyone. They have answered all my concerns, sent out an update email explaining things, ask people not to email for status checks because it slows them down and people continue to do just that and wonder why it is taking so long. Its not like WFA can just eat plastic and extrud Pmags, get in line and wait or go buy some in stock for $40+


----------



## txjustin

I backordered on JSE Surplus and got mine within 3 weeks.


----------



## WestForkKnives

Whodathunkit said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> Sounds like they are buckling under the stress. All these little mom-n-pop Internet companies need to come clean if they can't supply the demand, we all just assume that if they take orders, then they should be able to fill them.


We are a small company, but like others said we just can't just widdle some out of wood and send them to you. We are Master Key Dealers for Magpul which means we sell more than a million dollars in Magpul gear per year and that gives us preference to the supply over other regular dealers. The problem is that their isn't that many mags being released. Maybe a 1000 per day to be spread out over the whole country. So if their are 100 Master Key Dealers in the nation, and 50,000 regular dealers at best Master key dealers would get about 10 mags per day each. The real issue is that since we aren't greedy and kept our prices normal, we are getting about 30-50 orders per day for mags. The fact that someone received their mags from JSE in about 3 weeks usually means that was the last of JSE's order from before it hit the fan. Our last order of 1000 pmags lasted a couple of hours in early December, since then it's been all backordered from then on.


----------



## mustangeric

Just got am email that my card was charged and mags are being shipped

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bily Lovec

all things considering, I think West Fork is doing an outstanding job.


----------



## texasred

Bily Lovec said:


> all things considering, I think West Fork is doing an outstanding job.


Same here. I'll gladly spend my money with them and wait a while. My latest order is #1465.


----------



## TranTheMan

texasred said:


> Same here. I'll gladly spend my money with them and wait a while. My latest order is #1465.


>dealers would get about 10 mags per day each.

It will be a while indeed!


----------



## texasred

I ordered a few 20 rd pmags thinking I would get them sooner since they are in less demand. Thinking back that may have been a stupid idea. I bet magpul is only producing the 30rd a full strength right now.


----------



## WestForkKnives

Just got word that 100 Gen2-BLK 30rd without window pmags are arriving tomorrow. That will put a little dent in backorders. They will shipout just as soon as they hit the door.


----------



## Law Dog

Hats great news!


----------



## Navi

WestForkKnives said:


> Just got word that 100 Gen2-BLK 30rd without window pmags are arriving tomorrow. That will put a little dent in backorders. They will shipout just as soon as they hit the door.


I know order 237 wouldn't complain if they came his way


----------



## WestForkKnives

Navi said:


> I know order 237 wouldn't complain if they came his way


Your order should leave today.


----------



## DSL_PWR

Hopefully my order will ship soon.


----------



## Navi

WestForkKnives said:


> Your order should leave today.


Awesome, thanks!

Im guessing with the demand for rifles you arent allowing LPK backorders? That will be my next purchase and Id just as soon use you for that as well.


----------



## WestForkKnives

Navi said:


> Awesome, thanks!
> 
> Im guessing with the demand for rifles you arent allowing LPK backorders? That will be my next purchase and Id just as soon use you for that as well.


That is correct. We currently have just enough of them to complete our rifles. However we are due for another inbound shipment of LPK's soon.


----------



## mustangeric

thanks westfork got my mags today. I do have a question though. If i order something that you show in stock like a scope what kind of shipping times are we looking at?


----------



## WestForkKnives

It depends on the scope. We mostly drop ship optics out of Dallas. Right now your looking at 7-10 days for them to ship items out. Their just that behind in shipping. Also let me know what type optics your wanting because our optics section is off count right now with in store pick ups and online sales. Their is just too many transactions going on on for our system and for us to keep up with them right now.


----------



## 01 Aggie

196- check
237- check
270- check

....hopefully that means my 284 is really close!!! Good to see a company keeping this stuff organized and coming through!


----------



## denimdeerslayer

I guess it's going to be a bit longer for order 478. Thanks for the updates. Are you getting any uppers out?


----------



## mustangeric

WestForkKnives said:


> It depends on the scope. We mostly drop ship optics out of Dallas. Right now your looking at 7-10 days for them to ship items out. Their just that behind in shipping. Also let me know what type optics your wanting because our optics section is off count right now with in store pick ups and online sales. Their is just too many transactions going on on for our system and for us to keep up with them right now.


I was looking at the burris ff 2 6.5-20x50 to go on top of a 6.8spc


----------



## mustangeric

just ordered some magpul flip up sights and one of your new mags. thanks for the heads up. with order # 1525 i guess it may be a while before i see them?


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

Order #0223 pending as of 2/1. Card has not been charged. (All Gen 3 Mags).

#0196 arrived a couple of days ago, all Gen 2 mags. Thank you West Fork!


----------



## WestForkKnives

mustangeric said:


> just ordered some magpul flip up sights and one of your new mags. thanks for the heads up. with order # 1525 i guess it may be a while before i see them?


http://www.westforkarmory.com/rifle-scopes-optics/590-burris-ffii-65-20x50-blstc-mil-dot.html

That scope is in stock and ready to ship from our distributor. If you order it today we will set it up as a drop ship straight to your door. Also you will get your Lancer mags and flip ups quite quick, we are filling orders quickly when the products are in stock.


----------



## mustangeric

WestForkKnives said:


> http://www.westforkarmory.com/rifle-scopes-optics/590-burris-ffii-65-20x50-blstc-mil-dot.html
> 
> That scope is in stock and ready to ship from our distributor. If you order it today we will set it up as a drop ship straight to your door. Also you will get your Lancer mags and flip ups quite quick, we are filling orders quickly when the products are in stock.


Thanks you are on your game my friend


----------



## DSL_PWR

Order check please: #001470 

Thanks.


----------



## WestForkKnives

Order 1470 will be months until its filled. Magpul hasn't even released those magazines yet, that's why it says No ETA for that product on our website.


----------



## KarrMar

Any idea on order # 278? Its magpul 30rd mags, but in flat dark earth.


----------



## mustangeric

From my understanding they are only producing black at this time.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KarrMar

Thanks Eric. That makes sense.


----------



## mustangeric

KarrMar said:


> Thanks Eric. That makes sense.


i dont think any one will see any of the color ones for a long time. west fork did have some of the lancer ones in stock yesterday

*http://www.westforkarmory.com/ar-15-magazines/1234-lancer-l5avm-223rem-30rd-black.html

*


----------



## KarrMar

Thanks again!


----------



## wylbur78

I think WestFork is doing a great job of getting things done and shipped out. I ordered my Westfork Rifle right before Christmas and still have not gotten it knowing that it would be awhile cause he let me know they were out of the Bolt Carriers for the 7.62 and was on back order. But he has kept me up to date on everything without me ever having to email him. I received my Magpul Flip Sights this week and now just waiting on my rifle. I will continue to deal with Michael and am glad he didnt get on the BEND YOU OVER Band Wagon. Thanks Westfork!!


----------



## DSL_PWR

WestForkKnives said:


> Order 1470 will be months until its filled. Magpul hasn't even released those magazines yet, that's why it says No ETA for that product on our website.


Someone on here posted you had mags so I jumped in to order some. Well when I placed my order it didn't say back ordered and now you are charging a 15% cancellation fee for those that don't want to wait.

nice...


----------



## mustangeric

I was order 270 and just got my pmags. They were not in stock when I ordered them either but the site said that up front. They do have lancer mags in stock now.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReelWork

I ordered 2 of the Lancer Mags yesterday - wanting to try them out and have heard good things. Also wanted to support a 2cooler! 

Order 1533 and we'll see when it gets here.


----------



## Navi

DSL_PWR said:


> Someone on here posted you had mags so I jumped in to order some. Well when I placed my order it didn't say back ordered and now you are charging a 15% cancellation fee for those that don't want to wait.
> 
> nice...


You sure? Reason I ask is I ordered my pmags probably the week before Christmas and it showed back ordered then 3-4 weeks and I've watched it stretch to longer since. The notice on the front page showed up right after I ordered about people being charged 15% to keep people from making multiple orders and then canceling when whichever store front got it first.

Anyway, how many and what did ya buy. I might be willing to just pay you for your order and whenever they show up you just forward them to me (i'll pay that shipping as well) and keep from losing your 15% if you are interested drop me a PM.


----------



## boomerball

anyone heard how their rife builds are progressing?


----------



## ReelWork

ReelWork said:


> I ordered 2 of the Lancer Mags yesterday - wanting to try them out and have heard good things. Also wanted to support a 2cooler!
> 
> Order 1533 and we'll see when it gets here.


Well, my order arrived today and I'm a satisfied customer! Will definitely order from WFA again... :cheers:


----------



## Redfishslayer

I guess what was aggrevating to me about WFA was that I ordered off the website due to being a fellow 2 cooler... well the ad on here said most rifles in stock. When I ordered the rifle it appeared to be in stock according to website. I knew the pre order gen 3 magazines were backordered... i could live with that. I understand that they were bombarded with orders... but after talking to Michael I was told that I was like order 40 something according to ar sales and that I would have my rifle within a couple weeks... that didnt happen. Im being patient because i know that they build some really nice rifles. Im sure it will be worth it...


----------



## KarrMar

Got my Lancer mags from WFA today. 2 days from order to my door. Thanks!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

Order #1540 (2 lancer mags) shows as shipped on 2/2, but I never got an email with tracking info and it hasn't arrived as of this moment. I emailed them about it just now, but posting this too to hopefully expedite review. Just wanting tracking info. 
Thanks!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Order #1540 (2 lancer mags) shows as shipped on 2/2, but I never got an email with tracking info and it hasn't arrived as of this moment. I emailed them about it just now, but posting this too to hopefully expedite review. Just wanting tracking info.
> Thanks!


Disregard. Came in the mailbox today. Thanks WFA!


----------



## WestForkKnives

Redfishslayer said:


> I guess what was aggrevating to me about WFA was that I ordered off the website due to being a fellow 2 cooler... well the ad on here said most rifles in stock. When I ordered the rifle it appeared to be in stock according to website. I knew the pre order gen 3 magazines were backordered... i could live with that. I understand that they were bombarded with orders... but after talking to Michael I was told that I was like order 40 something according to ar sales and that I would have my rifle within a couple weeks... that didnt happen. Im being patient because i know that they build some really nice rifles. Im sure it will be worth it...


Hey Redfishslayer, I understand your frustration and share it. The one thing we are waiting for that we can't produce is bolt carrier groups. That's the big hold up on the rifles. We did get 20 BCG's in this week which means 20 rifles are leaving next week, however if you haven't received an email saying we are finishing your rifle chances are you are not far behind but not in the 20 leaving next week. I know that we didn't have them in stock on our website because they have always been a "build on order item". Just the same as if you had ordered from another manufacturer like Armalite, Spikes, Bushmaster, ETC... We simply stock as many parts as we can and assemble them when ordered. The bolts however have dried up on the market and we still have two separate orders for 60 BCG's which have been on order since November. Just be glad your not on a 1-2 year order list like customers who bought guns from the above mentioned manufactures. One thing is for sure, you'll love the rifles we build.


----------



## ReelWork

My hats off to ya WFA, lots of people out there who don't have a lot of patience...


----------



## pantallica4211

Cant wait!


----------



## 1976Bronc

Any new news to Pmag orders? I am just trying to see if anyone close to order 496 has gotten notice?


----------



## pantallica4211

im 334, still waiting.


----------



## ChaosKuma13

*I keep ya up to date...*

I'm order number 320... I'll keep this post updated for when my order comes thru....
12 gen3 windowed pmags


----------



## pantallica4211

How long do mags last before the springs quit functioning?


----------



## TranTheMan

WFA just sent email saying that they have plenty of Promag 30 for AR-15 magazines; $14.95 each, in stock and no limit.


----------



## 1976Bronc

I saw that, just gonna keep waiting. Thanks guys for keeping us all up to date.


----------



## TranTheMan

TranTheMan said:


> WFA just sent email saying that they have plenty of Promag 30 for AR-15 magazines; $14.95 each, in stock and no limit.


NOTHING left!


----------



## pantallica4211

Crazy man.


----------



## 01 Aggie

3 days from now we will see a moron that thinks promags are pmags on Craigslist dumping the 100 he bought tonight for $40 each only to find out like so many fair weather gun enthusiasts...oops-not the same thing!


----------



## WestForkKnives

We had 530 promags, all were gone in 54 minutes, but at $14.99 each, we didn't expect them to stay long.


----------



## Whodathunkit

WestForkKnives said:


> We had 530 promags, all were gone in 54 minutes, but at $14.99 each, we didn't expect them to stay long.


That's cool, they will be in the classified section for $50 each this morning....


----------



## TranTheMan

01 Aggie said:


> 3 days from now we will see a moron that thinks promags are pmags on Craigslist dumping the 100 he bought tonight for $40 each only to find out like so many fair weather gun enthusiasts...oops-not the same thing!


promags v. pmags both have the 'pee' in the names so they musta be the same!


----------



## ReelWork

Whodathunkit said:


> That's cool, they will be in the classified section for $50 each this morning....


Ain't that the truth...


----------



## ChaosKuma13

pantallica4211 said:


> How long do mags last before the springs quit functioning?


Even with regular usage you should get years of use from each mag so a long you don't keep them in the compressed (loaded) state for extreme amount of time... Not days and maybe not weeks... But definitely months at a time.


----------



## 598TransAm

Still waiting on my order #267. I recieved the email about the 10 limit for PMags. I would think that my order from back on 12/20 would still get the amount I ordered. I ordered for myself and my two buddies for Christmas. I'm screwed now because they know what I was getting them. Offered both $45 gift cards and they told me no. haha

Thought it was pretty cool that WestFork was not going crazy with their prices. I'm sure they are getting hammered by the people that just want to buy at regular price and sell for a profit. I believe in helping local businesses so I will just wait for my order.


----------



## 01 Aggie

*Same for me*



598TransAm said:


> Still waiting on my order #267. I recieved the email about the 10 limit for PMags. I would think that my order from back on 12/20 would still get the amount I ordered. I ordered for myself and my two buddies for Christmas. I'm screwed now because they know what I was getting them. Offered both $45 gift cards and they told me no. haha
> 
> Thought it was pretty cool that WestFork was not going crazy with their prices. I'm sure they are getting hammered by the people that just want to buy at regular price and sell for a profit. I believe in helping local businesses so I will just wait for my order.


Ordered for my2 buddies and I the 20th. Hopefully soon!


----------



## pantallica4211

....


----------



## boomerball

anyone heard anything about rifle builds/shipments?


----------



## Bily Lovec

ChaosKuma13 said:


> Even with regular usage you should get years of use from each mag so a long you don't keep them in the compressed (loaded) state for extreme amount of time... Not days and maybe not weeks... But definitely months at a time.


Compressing the spring doesnt weaken it, CYCLING the spring is what weakens it. you can leav mags fully loaded for years w/o weakening the spring.


----------



## pantallica4211

I haven't heard anything yet. Sure would like to get my hands on my gun, although, its probably better i don't get it soon because i'll want to go shoot it,on account of ammo being scarce.


----------



## ChaosKuma13

*Billy is a bit more correct then I am but here is what I found...*



Bily Lovec said:


> Compressing the spring doesnt weaken it, CYCLING the spring is what weakens it. you can leav mags fully loaded for years w/o weakening the spring.


The actual link is at the bottom... There are a cpl sites that discuss it

Spring Creep
Spring creep does indeed happen, just not in the normal wear and tear of a semiautomatic magazine. Spring creep is usually a concern under extreme conditions. When the spring is compressed or expanded beyond its normal range, creep can happen. Compressing a spring stretching it beyond what it was designed to handle, will indeed, cause the spring to deform. Magazine manufacturers have anticipated and calculated the range of motion of their springs and have designed the magazines to limit that range of motion.

Spring creep can also be accelerated under very high temperatures. This causes the metal in the spring to behave differently and narrows the range of effective operation of the spring. Once again, this is not at concern for most handgun owners.

Spring Fatigue
Spring fatigue, on the other hand, is something that can happen during the course of normal use of a handgun. Notice I said normal use, not normal storage. Spring fatigue (remember that's degradation in performance of a spring due to the repeated cycling from the compressed to uncompressed state and back again) does happen over time.

When you go to the firing range and put 250 rounds through the handgun using a single magazine, you are contributing to spring fatigue. But, assuredly, it's not imminent. A good, quality magazine is designed to last for many, many cycles before spring fatigue begins to set in.

What to Do?
I've satisfied myself that spring creep is not an issue. I've also determined that spring fatigue may be in the long run but I'm not losing sleep over it.

What I've done: I've purchased multiple magazines for each semiautomatic handgun and rifle/carbine that I own. I keep ammunition stored in the magazines. I typically store one or even two less than the capacity of the magazine. For example, if the magazine hold 15, I'll only put 13 in to make sure I'm not approaching the spring creep threshold. This is probably not necessary though. When I target practice, I use all of the magazines in a round robin manner.

That's my take on it. You do what you feel is best. It certainly won't hurt anything to rotate your magazines, keeping half of them loaded and the other half resting empty. But I personally don't believe that it will necessarily help anything either.

http://preppingtosurvive.com/2012/02/03/spring-fatigue-should-i-store-magazines-fully-loaded/


----------



## ChaosKuma13

This thread has been quite, any updates... Things are crazy in Colorado... Kudos to Magpul and West Fork... Hope Gov in CO, doesn't sign... Hope for the best... Prep for the worst.


----------



## 598TransAm

Still no update on my order.


----------



## Hotwater

Has anyone received a west fork rifle lately? Saw a post they would have some going out at the end of march.


----------



## pantallica4211

I have received my rifle, but have not had a chance to shoot it. I have some troy sights I'm waiting on. The rifle looks wicked though.


----------



## Hotwater

Pantallica, what was your order #?


----------



## denimdeerslayer

I have given up on my order....


----------



## 598TransAm

I would of figured by now the PMags would of shown up. When posted on here before Christmas 500 PMags were fixing to arrive. I assume WFA got screwed out of their order which screwed the rest of us. I do see where the PMags are popping up online but don't last long. 

A few of the PMags I ordered are for my buddies Christmas gifts. LOL maybe Christmas 2013.


----------



## fishinaggie78

*West Fork rifle and mags*

they sent the email last week that my rifle and mags are ready for pickup. Going today to get 'em!


----------



## WestForkKnives

Hey guys, PMAGS stopped coming in for the last 3 weeks. We were getting 100-300 PMAGS per week but that has stopped for the most part. If you haven't received your order, it is still active and waiting on Magpul products to arrive. Please keep in mind that Magpul is busy changing locations to another state so we suppose that has something to do with the delays. However we did manage to snag 150 more from a distributor yesterday, but we have 4000+ on order from customers on our site. Since Christmas we have sent out over 2000 PMAGS so orders are getting filled. As far as rifle builds, we are building rifles quicker now as parts become more accessible. We currently have a machine shop serializing 70 lowers that will cover the rest of our orders, once this next batch arrives we will be sending more out.


----------



## 598TransAm

Thanks for the update


----------



## fishinaggie78

*West Fork AR*

Picked mine up Tuesday - Order #316
Very nice & worth the wait
Thanks West Fork


----------



## flatscat1

pathfinder1810 said:


> Picked mine up Tuesday - Order #316
> Very nice & worth the wait
> Thanks West Fork


I'm not familliar with their rifles, but might be interested in getting in line to have them build me one. Any chance you can post pictures or give the details on the one you picked up?

Thanks,
Flatscat1


----------



## 1976Bronc

Thanks pathfinder, Im order 492 so ist getting closer to my Pmag order.


----------



## TranTheMan

denimdeerslayer said:


> I have given up on my order....


Ditto.


----------



## runnin2live

Let me update what Westfork told me. All pmags are DROP SHIPPED ORDER from magpul. Meaning they don't even touch them that's why there is a cancellation fee now. This is straight from the email they sent me. I think he is telling different people different stuff. I will think twice before I send anybody that way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 598TransAm

I don't think that is correct for all orders. When I placed my order (#267) they had 500 coming directly to their location. Since they are only 5 miles away I was going to stop by and pick them up.


----------



## pantallica4211

How can one help all the trouble going on with CO legislation and relocating. Be patient man, there are things going on out of peoples control. Im happy with my order, got all 4 of my mags and my gun.


----------



## Hotwater

Hey west fork,

How are those rifle builds coming? I see y'all have some BCGs, they were the hold up back in A feb post on this thread.


----------



## WestForkKnives

runnin2live said:


> Let me update what Westfork told me. All pmags are DROP SHIPPED ORDER from magpul. Meaning they don't even touch them that's why there is a cancellation fee now. This is straight from the email they sent me. I think he is telling different people different stuff. I will think twice before I send anybody that way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some orders have been setup for drop ship. About 90% of the online companies setup drop ships when items are severely backordered. Even Cabelas and Bass Pro has Magpul drop ships setup right now. We do still get orders shipped directly to us, it just depends on the product.


----------



## flatscat1

I think west forks website is gone. I can't find it....


----------



## txjustin

flatscat1 said:


> I think west forks website is gone. I can't find it....


Woah....me neither.


----------



## pantallica4211

They sent out an email saying they were having issues and IT was doing some maintenance. I think it was supposed to be up today, or tommorow. April-23 i guess.


----------



## Navi

Still havin servers issues, www.westforkarmory.net is working for now


----------



## WestForkKnives

I'll let you guys in on what happened to our server last Saturday. About a month ago we were up for a domain name renewal and we gave that duty to a IT company and they we're suppose to renew the domain. Well they managed to bill us and we paid it. Last Saturday the domain crashed due to being unpaid by the IT company. Well when it turned off, MelbourneIT the domain hosting company went and auctioned off the website domain to a company in California. We in turn found out what the issue was and contacted the company that bought our name. They actually gave it back to us at no charge. I guess selling guns scared them off, who knows. The whole time this was taking place we lost our email system which is still offline as WestForkArmory.com is being re-uploaded to the server. We are currently running on our alternate domain server as WestForkArmory.net. In either case was are the only ones will access to the actual backpage of the site which is hidden and makes the domain name a actual website. There just wasn't a domain site to attach it to. Everything should be back to normal by this week. The good thing is that it didn't delay our rifle builds, but it did delay some shipments from last week. In the mean time we do have some AR-15 polymer mags that are available for $14.99. So if you happen to come on to our site, that's something to check out. If you guys have any questions, please check out or facebook page https://www.facebook.com/WestForkArmory. From here you can send us messages if needed.


----------



## Hotwater

West fork ,

How are those rifle builds coming along? Looked like all the parts where coming together a few weeks ago.


----------



## pantallica4211

I finally put a sight on my wfa ar15 model m7 this past Wednesday. It worked flawlessly and shot tight groups, It looks really good, went with the nikon p223 3-9x40. This is my first ar, I'm pleased with it and look forward to years of ownership.


----------



## boomerball

pantallica4211 said:


> I finally put a sight on my wfa ar15 model m7 this past Wednesday. It worked flawlessly and shot tight groups, It looks really good, went with the nikon p223 3-9x40. This is my first ar, I'm pleased with it and look forward to years of ownership.


I'm looking forward to my first day of ownership!


----------



## WestForkKnives

Get ready guys. A lot of guns are going out this week and next. 55 more AR's being prepped right now.


----------



## 598TransAm

Thanks WF. Saw that my PMags have shipped.


----------



## slabnabbin

Received an email that my Pmags shipped Wednesday. I was order #370 ordered on 12/21 so be patient and they will eventually get there.


----------



## 598TransAm

Came in today.


----------



## Redfishslayer

Just Waiting On That Email Saying Come And Get It!!! LOL


----------



## denimdeerslayer

WOW, looks like my pmags are getting delivered finally. I had given up on this order.


----------



## 1976Bronc

*Pmags finally on their way!*

Got an email that my gen 3 with window Pmags shipped today. I ordered them on Dec 22 and was order #492.


----------



## Redfishslayer

Well I went and picked up my rifle (M9) from Michael at Westfork... It was so worth the wait. I couldn't be more pleased... People need to understand that this is a small business (husband & wife) that are SWAMPED with orders. I will not hesitate ordering from them again... Thanks Westfork!!!


----------



## ChaosKuma13

*What gives...*



1976Bronc said:


> Got an email that my gen 3 with window Pmags shipped today. I ordered them on Dec 22 and was order #492.


I ordered the same gen3 with window Pmags on Dec.20 I'm order 320...
???? West Fork what gives?


----------



## WestForkKnives

ChaosKuma13 said:


> I ordered the same gen3 with window Pmags on Dec.20 I'm order 320...
> ???? West Fork what gives?


I checked your order and your PRE-ORDERED 12 Magpul Gen 3 mag with windows in Flat Dark Earth and in OD Green. Not one of those mags has left the Magpul factory yet. They are not in production, only black. If you would like we can change your order to the same model mags but in black and your order will ship out.


----------



## 1976Bronc

*Pmags*



ChaosKuma13 said:


> I ordered the same gen3 with window Pmags on Dec.20 I'm order 320...
> ???? West Fork what gives?


Yup I ordered the black ones.


----------



## WestForkKnives

All Gen 2 pmag orders in black are currently being prepared for shipping. Over 6000 of them are being boxed up since they arrived on Monday. It's quite the undertaking. Gen 3 with windows in black are starting to be filled now. I believe we have 400 of them coming in this Monday.


----------



## ChaosKuma13

WestForkKnives said:


> I checked your order and your PRE-ORDERED 12 Magpul Gen 3 mag with windows in Flat Dark Earth and in OD Green. Not one of those mags has left the Magpul factory yet. They are not in production, only black. If you would like we can change your order to the same model mags but in black and your order will ship out.


I believe back on the 1st of January in my notations we discussed this already.


----------



## WestForkKnives

ChaosKuma13 said:


> I believe back on the 1st of January in my notations we discussed this already.


 Yeah, we see that now. You weren't passed up, however it looks like your order will be filled next week.


----------



## ChaosKuma13

Just received my email that my Gen3 Pmags w/windows were sent out this morning. My order is 320.

To the 2A community... stay strong and safe and have some patience (me included). We are going through a difficult time and although, currently, things might be looking up, our fight will never end!

To West Fork Armory... I've said it before I'll say it again... THANK YOU, for your hard work and resilience to the 2A community you serve and belong to. 
Semper Fidelis
Dave


----------



## TranTheMan

Order # 1164 placed on 1/18/2013 is shipped today. PMAG gen 3 w/window. Now I will have mags out of my ears.


----------



## WestForkKnives

Yeah it took a while for the Gen 3 with windows to arrive and even longer for your Gen3 20rd pmags to come in.


----------

